# Help with timing on Brining Salmon



## Jamkat04 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, How long can I keep salmon in a wet brine?  It’s been 24 hrs. We will probably smoke it on Friday. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 7, 2021)

I have never wet brined salmon, I dry brine which turns in to a wet brine from pulling moisture out of the fish.  Overnight is what I do.    I would pull to out if the brine, rinse and dry in the fridge to tomorrow.


----------



## olaf (Jul 7, 2021)

I've gone 12-24 hours.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 7, 2021)

What brine are you using?


----------



## Jamkat04 (Jul 7, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I have never wet brined salmon, I dry brine which turns in to a wet brine from pulling moisture out of the fish.  Overnight is what I do.    I would pull to out if the brine, rinse and dry in the fridge to tomorrow.


Thank you. Next time we are trying that.


----------



## Jamkat04 (Jul 7, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> What brine are you using?


Salt, water and brown sugar.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 7, 2021)

Yep, you're done.  Pull and rinse then wrap being you won't smoke until Friday. 
Fish only needs an hour or so dry to form the pellicle (sticky surface) that helps collect the smoke flavor in the flesh.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 7, 2021)

What Salmon type are you working with?     I also do only dry brine for my Salmon which is King (Chinook) Salmon that the wife and I catch.  If you have already done 24 hours in a wet brine, I also agree that you are done brining.  Time to smoke.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 7, 2021)

I've never gone longer than overnight using a teriyaki brine. I'd get them into a smoker before they started smelling fishy. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 8, 2021)

I use a brine similar to yours, and only brine for a couple of hours to overnight. Like others have said take it out, rinse and let it from a pellicle. 

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2021)

I dry brine my fish...   I weigh  out 1.5% salt, add it on the fish....  It's always got the right amount of salt...


----------

